# High oil level Warning!!



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just had my oil changed by my sons garage and now I have the high oil level warning com on when I turn on the ignition, although the dip stick says the level is correct.

We drained about a liter out but still I get the level warning on start up,

Help
Bryan


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bryan
What engine do you have?
Steve


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Hi Steve*

Hi Steve

It's a puegeot 2.8 2006

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not a mechanic but the oil warning light used to do with oil pressure not level. Maybe something blocked somewhere.

Dick


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

When you drained off a ltr what did the dipstick level show?
Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

thesnail said:


> Just had my oil changed by my sons garage and now I have the high oil level warning com on when I turn on the ignition, although the dip stick says the level is correct.
> 
> We drained about a liter out but still I get the level warning on start up,
> 
> ...


This is how the Ducato X250 oil level check works. It utilises a 'hot wire'.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

thesnail said:


> Just had my oil changed by my sons garage and now I have the high oil level warning com on when I turn on the ignition, although the dip stick says the level is correct.
> 
> We drained about a liter out but still I get the level warning on start up,
> 
> ...


This is how the Ducato X250 oil level check works. It utilises a 'hot wire'. What mode/engine do you have?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The sensor on the X250 is on the rear of the engine with the actual unit near the ECU;

The sensor can be giving a false reading e.g. the level is correct but the 'hot wire ' system has gone out of sync. On some vehicles there is no longer a dip stick fitted and the electronic way is the only way!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The sensor on the X250 is on the rear of the engine with the actual unit near the ECU;

The sensor can be giving a false reading e.g. the level is correct but the 'hot wire ' system has gone out of sync. On some vehicles there is no longer a dip stick fitted and the electronic way is the only way!!


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*thanks for your help*

Hi Steve

the level was under half way between full and half, also I suplied the ojl in two 5liter containers so I am fairly sure the right amount was put in.

The only thing I can see me doing is to drain all the oil and see if it may reset the Gizmo thingy

Bryan


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*thanks rayc*

thanks ray

think I will leave it overnight see if it will reset itself

Bryan


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Leaving it overnight might be worth a try. Let us know what happens tomorrow. 
Steve


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I had the same problem on my Peugeot 2.8 2004 model last time it was serviced. The garage rechecked the amount of oil required against the spec, all correct. They checked the dipstick when the van was perfectly level, all correct. The garage were unable to explain other than to spend time (at my expense) to rectify. As the dipstick was correct we agreed to leave as is.

I would be interested to know of a fix.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It may be the service code wasn't reset. Have a look here where someone had a similar problem and a workaround was suggested.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My Pug 1.9 diesel reads slightly over on the dashboard light compared to the dipstick. I go by what's the dipstick tells me as that can't go wrong (as long as it's the right one for the engine!). While it's important not to over-fill the engine, a small amount won't hurt. More important to know when it's low!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Trust the dipstick not the display.
rayc's info is relevant to the X250 and you state yours is a 2.8 so not an X250, not sure if the earlier engine utilises the same system as there is no canbus on pre X250


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a previous topic re the high oil level warning:
The topic covers both the low fuel warning and the high oil so start at the post from Seamus51 about half way down the first page.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-129003-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

I had a high oil level indication on my motorhome when I bought it after it had a service  and was told it was probably ok just check the dipstick.  
I tried a couple of times with an oil pump and took about a litre out to no avail.  
I ran it like that for over a year until I did a oil change and watched as I filled it up. 8) 
It showed ok on the gauge and I left it low just to prove it showed the 6 ooo's.  
Now shows 5 or 6 ooo's depending on level ground 8).


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Update on oil level*

Thanks guys here is my answer

This morning switched on,no high oil warning checked the level filled up, everything OK.

I did a bit of on line research last night seems this is quite a common problem, so just trust in your dipstick, a thought did occur if the correct amount of oil was put in, with the filter empty, would this have over filled the engine by enough to trip the sensor.

I personally always fill to about three quarters, start the engine check for leaks then top up.

A thought on dipsticks,I always find it difficult to get a correct reading especially with new oil,as it seems to smear I over came this by spraying the end with a light coloured paint, shows up the level nice and clear.

Thanks again

Bryan


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

The easiest and quickest way is the fill the engine with oil until correct reading on dipstick. If the warning light says overfilled, disconnect the battery for 30 secs and this will reset the light.

Dill


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Common fault with Fiat engines.

I was informed by my dealer at service time this may happen, but all ok 
chuff on 

See post regarding rip off "Hymer parts"

Just goes to show that maybe the dealers get the heads up on problems before they hit the streets.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Electric Oil level indicators*

We had this problem on our 2005 2.8JTD with the gauge showing overfilled, I just learnt to trust the dipstick on level ground.

It may reset itself nowadays ours reads ok

Mike


----------

